# Budgie Playground...



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

My youngest Budgie, Harley, is sooo nosey that when he's out of the cage I think he ends up getting abit bored as there's nothing for him to really do.

So, I've decided to try and get him a 'playground'  I came across these on E-bay and apparently [email protected] sell them too...

















I think he'd love it!! :thumbup1:

Does anyone have them??? and are they any good?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

The playground looks amazing!

I'm sure he would love it 

I'm always introducing new toys into my aviaries, my budgies are the first to investigate anything lol


----------

